# Anyone interested in a sketch of there horse?



## anni257 (Jan 5, 2007)

...


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

I can't pay either  but if I can get a pic of my little filly off of my mom's computer and onto mine, would you mind making a sketch of her??? I would GREATLY apreciate it!!!! I would love to have something like that.

and here's you a rose!
@{------


----------



## barnrat (Jan 1, 2007)

cant say you guys are going to love them, lol, but I would love to give it a try...I never intended to have anyone pay!


----------



## anni257 (Jan 5, 2007)

...


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

I think it will be great!  My mom is going to get me some of the pictures that she took, and give me a disc I think...I should have one posted soon!


----------



## scooter132004 (Jan 1, 2007)

Hey could you draw a picture of Scooter???
Here's my photobucket site... you can pick which one you want to draw.
http://s5.photobucket.com/albums/y174/scooter132004/


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

I just posted some pictures of my filly in the horse pictures area, if you better ones or a different one, just let me know and I'll get more. 
I dunno how to put them in the Gallery yet......


----------



## barnrat (Jan 1, 2007)

Let me know if you change your mind now that you have seen my "artwork" lol. 

Anyway, here it is Anni! Dont know if I really like it though...











Its a good thing I wish to be an equine photographer rather then an artist, lol. :lol:


----------



## barnrat (Jan 1, 2007)

I also put this in the Off Topic Photo album we have in case you want a bigger picture....;


----------



## anni257 (Jan 5, 2007)

...


----------



## barnrat (Jan 1, 2007)

If you go to horse pictures there is an Off Topic Album....I put it there!


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

Wow! That looks really good!  You're really good


----------



## barnrat (Jan 1, 2007)

whatever....Fm I will get your horses drawing done after finals...


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

Ok, thanks


----------



## Miischiief (Jan 22, 2007)

could you do me one for sany and mischief???? please????

Mischief:









and Sandy:








if you need a bigger or a different image of them then tell me


----------



## barnrat (Jan 1, 2007)

Your 3rd on my list, I will need some bigger pictures!


----------



## Miischiief (Jan 22, 2007)

barnrat said:


> Your 3rd on my list, I will need some bigger pictures!


okies hope these are big enough:
Mischief:









Sandy:









and.... Magic (dont know if this picture is big enough tell me if it isnt !)









Thank you 
can't wait to see what they look like !!!!


----------



## Mathew (Feb 5, 2007)

hey barnrat i like ya drawing its really good can you do a pik of mi dog or horse i will look 4 a good photo....


----------



## xX_JuniorPrincess_Xx (Feb 15, 2007)

xD

Can you draw JP?

Well her head anyways!


----------

